#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Schmierblutung und Magenschmerzen normal? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo Ihr lieben, 
hätte da mal eine dringende Frage: 
Habe seid eineinhalb Wochen Zwischenblutung, eine Woche davor starke Periode mit abstoßung von Geweberesten! Zu dem habe ich Bauchschmerzen, besonders nach dem Essen (egal was). Lokalisiert über den Bauchnabel bis hin zur rechten Hüfte (stechen und druck). Vor der ganzen Geschichte knapp über eine Woche durchfall gehabt. Ich weiß, das sollte hier keine Ferndiagnose werden, doch jetzt haben wir Wochenende und Feiertage und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich umsonst die Pferde hier scheu mache, doch irgend was stimmt da nicht :-( 
Passen denn die Geschichte mit der Periode und dem Magen zusammen? 
Ganz liebe Grüße Miny

----------


## Anonymisiert

Da wäre noch eine Zusatzinformation:
Dunkler Stuhlgang und nicht sichtbares Blut im Urin. 
Schwangerschaft kann ich ausschließen. Vielleicht hilft die Info ja ein wenig weiter. Normal ist das nicht,oder?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus. Lieben Gruß eure Miny

----------


## jobwa

Wie wärs mit nem Arztbesuch? Alles andere käme dem Blick in die Kristallkugel gleich. Du wirst hier keine andere (seriöse) Antwort finden. Ab zum Doc und abklären lassen! 
Alles Gute 
jobwa

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
kann sein, muss aber nicht. Dennoch wäre es sinnvoll, einen Arzt Ihrer Wahl aufzusuchen und abklären zu lassen. Idealerweise gehen Sie erst einmal zu Ihrem Hausarzt und schildern Ihre Probleme. Dort wird man dann erst einmal
nach Ihren Bauchschmerzen schauen und Sie ggf. zu einem Gynäkologen überweisen - zwecks gynäkologischer Untersuchung. 
Ihre Beschwerden können sich von einem harmlosen Magen-Darm-Infekt bis hin zu einer beginnenden "Blinddarmentzündung" erstrecken - nicht selten auch ohne besonders ausgeprägter Symptomatik.  
Mehr kann Ihnen jetzt niemand helfen - es fehlen die Möglichkeiten.  
Viele Grüße und gute Besserung,

----------


## Anonymisiert

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort Herr Dr. Baumann.
Meine Ärzte des Vertrauens sind leider zur Zeit im Urlaub.Doch wenn garnicht anders... werde ich jemanden aufsuchen müssen, denn langsam kommt mir das alles schon ein wenig Spanisch vor.
Ich hoffe nur das es nicht meine Nieren sind... Blinddarm hmmm, den habe ich noch, es sind aber nicht die klassischen beschwerden! Das würde jedoch nicht, die langanhaltende Periode erklären, denke ich. Und meist erledigen sich die Blinddarmbeschwerden innerhalb von zwei bis drei Tagen. Oder was meinen Sie dazu? Ach rätseln hilft alles nichts, vielleicht ist ja auch nichts und ich bilde mir alles ein. Werde wohl doch morgen sicherheitshalber irgend jemanden aufsuchen gehen, wohl oder übel. Vielen Dank einstweilen Dr. Baumann und Jobwa. Gruß eure Miny

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Miny, 
das ist eine gute Idee. Lassen Sie das morgen noch einmal abklären. Vielleicht steckt auch nichts großartiges dahinter und morgen gibt es dann auch vor Ort Entwarnung. Um noch einmal Ihren Beitrag aufzugreifen: 
Für eine Blinddarmentzündung gibt es im Grunde gar keine spezifische Symptomatik. Das kann ganz diffus sein. Die ganze Palette - von gar keine besonderen Beschwerden bis extreme Beschwerden - war alles schon dabei. Wir haben ein paar Leitsymptome, die vorkommen können - besser gesagt: ein gängiges Beschwerdebild. Muss aber nicht immer zutreffen. 
Sicherlich, die Beschwerden können bei einer Blinddarmentzündung auch kommen und gehen. Wir unterscheiden ja mittlerweile. Wir können eine Blinddarmentzündung als "chronisch, subakut und akut" bezeichnen. Bei den ersten beiden genannten kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass die Beschwerden kommen und kurz darauf wieder abklingen. Nur bei letzteres geht man von dauerhaft beständigen Beschwerden. 
Wobei ich aber auch in Ihrem Fall eher nicht glaube, dass es sich bei Ihnen darum handelt. Das war eine reine Anmerkung, um die Breite an Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen.   
Aus diesem Grund wäre eine Abklärung vor Ort sinnvoll.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann, 
danke schön für Ihre ausführliche erklärung. Das sollte hier auch keine Ferndiagnose darstellen!!!
Habe mir einen Termin beim Hausarzt für Donnerstag geben lassen. Trotzdem lieben Dank im Vorraus und ich wünsche Ihnen einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr sowie viel Gesundheit und Glück
Gruß Miny

----------


## MichaelRRR

Klingt ja nicht sehr gut.. ich wünsche schnell gute Besserung.
Eine Bekannte hatte das auch - bei ihr war es allerdings tatsächlich der Blinddarm. Aber das wird ja der Arzt dann abklären. Alles Gute.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke MichaelRRR, 
gehe heute zum Gynäkologen, mal sehen was der sagt. Der HA hat erst mal nichts gefunden. Bei deiner Bekannten war hoffentlich damals alles gut ausgegangen?
Gruß Miny

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo da bin ich wieder. 
Also mein FA hat sich das heute mal angeschaut und zwar mit einer kleinen Kamera. Ich muss sagen, das nachschauen tat heute mehr weh als sonst. Jedenfalls hat in meiner Gebärmutter, Gebärmutterschleimhaut gefunden (durchmesser ca. 2cm) das eben wohl verhindert, das die Blutung aufhört und wohl diese beschwerden verursacht. Wobei auf die rechtsseitigen Bauchschmerzen ist er nicht eingegangen.
Nun will er mich in einem Krankenhaus stationär mit Vollnarkose operieren. Das ganze würde ca. 10-15 min. dauern. (Ich glaube, nach den Eierstöcken hat er aber nicht geschaut, wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke!).
Jetzt habe ich aber angst um meine Gebärmutter (bin 26). Was ist wenn was schief geht? Der Kinderwunsch ist schließlich immerhin da.
Was mich ein wenig verunsichert hat, war sein Verhalten. So nach dem Motto, es ist ja ein Routineeingriff für uns. Hauptsache wir wissen es, wie es von statten geht etc..... Es gab wirklich null aufklärung, kein Aufklärungsbogen. Nur eben: Sie gehen da früh hin, man nimmt Ihnen Blut ab, schaut nach den Werten, dann die Vollnarkose, ein paar Stunden danach, schauen Sie das Sie abgeholt werden und am nächsten Tag dürfen Sie wieder arbeiten gehen. So und mehr weiß ich nicht. Echt toll, sehr beruhigend.
Würde gerne wissen, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen:
-Wie sieht es mit essen und trinken vor der Op aus, sowie Medikamenteneinnahme?
-Kann ich meine Kleidung oben rum anbehalten?
-Wie ist die vorgehensweise der Operation?
-Wie habe ich mich danach zu verhalten?
-Wie lange wäre eine Krankmeldung?
-Wie lange darf ich kein Sport machen?
-Habe ich blutungen danach?
-muss es unbedingt Vollnarkose sein oder geht das auch mit örtlicher betäubung?
-Wie sieht es mit schmerzen aus?
-Anders rum, warum muss so eine Behandlung gemacht werden? Gibt es auch alternativen?
-Was nehme ich mit in´s Krankenhaus?
-Kann es wieder kommen? 
Vielen lieben Dankeschön schon mal im Vorraus 
Ich habe einfach angst, sorry für den langen Text. Gruß Miny

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Miny,   

> Es gab wirklich null aufklärung, kein Aufklärungsbogen. Nur eben: Sie gehen da früh hin, man nimmt Ihnen Blut ab, schaut nach den Werten, dann die Vollnarkose, ein paar Stunden danach, schauen Sie das Sie abgeholt werden und am nächsten Tag dürfen Sie wieder arbeiten gehen.

 So sollte das nicht sein. Jedem operativen Eingriff muss eine Aufklärung vorausgehen. Nach dieser Aufklärung muss der Patient genügend Zeit bekommen, um diesem zuzustimmen oder abzulehnen. Zwischen Tür und Angel darf es nicht erfolgen.  
Verweis: § 630e BGB, sowie §8 BO (durch klicken der beiden § wird auf die jeweilige Seite weitergeleitet)   

> -Wie sieht es mit essen und trinken vor der Op aus, sowie Medikamenteneinnahme? -Kann ich meine Kleidung oben rum anbehalten? -Wie ist die vorgehensweise der Operation? -Wie habe ich mich danach zu verhalten? -Wie lange wäre eine Krankmeldung? -Wie lange darf ich kein Sport machen? -Habe ich blutungen danach? -muss es unbedingt Vollnarkose sein oder geht das auch mit örtlicher betäubung? -Wie sieht es mit schmerzen aus? -Anders rum, warum muss so eine Behandlung gemacht werden? Gibt es auch alternativen? -Was nehme ich mit in´s Krankenhaus? -Kann es wieder kommen?

 Das sind alles die Fragen, die Ihnen der behandelnde Arzt beantworten muss bzw. in einem Aufklärungsgespräch erläutert werden. Wenn diese Fragen jetzt alle offen sind, ist etwas schief gelaufen - was nicht sein sollte. Sie haben im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes keinerlei Ahnung, was bei Ihnen gemacht werden soll - ich auch nicht. Von daher ist es schwer, überhaupt diese Fragen zu beantworten. 
Ich würde Ihnen dazu raten, sie stellen sich noch einmal bei Ihrem behandelnden Arzt vor und stellen genau diese Fragen. Lassen Sie sich die Antworten geben. Ansonsten - auch wenn es hart klingt - verweigern Sie den Eingriff und werden bei einem anderen Kollegen vorstellig - ggf. auch in einer Gynäkologischen Abteilung eines Krankenhauses.   
Viele Grüße 
Dr. Baumann

----------


## MichaelRRR

> Würde gerne wissen, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen:
> -Wie sieht es mit essen und trinken vor der Op aus, sowie Medikamenteneinnahme?
> -Kann ich meine Kleidung oben rum anbehalten?
> -Wie ist die vorgehensweise der Operation?
> -Wie habe ich mich danach zu verhalten?
> -Wie lange wäre eine Krankmeldung?
> -Wie lange darf ich kein Sport machen?
> -Habe ich blutungen danach?
> -muss es unbedingt Vollnarkose sein oder geht das auch mit örtlicher betäubung?
> ...

 Hallo, ja - bei meiner Bekannten ging alles gut aus, danke der Nachfrage  :Smiley:  
Zu deinen Fragen: 
- vor einer OP (die, die ich in meinem Leben erlebt habe) sollte man meistens nüchtern sein. Also ab Abends davor 19 Uhr nichts mehr Essen. Trinken wenn es sein muss nur Wasser. Aber ich denke wenn nüchtern sein wichtig gewesen wäre, hätte er dir das gesagt.
- Kleidung.. du wirst sicher ein OP-Hemd bekommen. nackt wirst du da nicht liegen. keine Sorge
- Bei einer Operation kriegt man eine Narkose - du wirst also nichts mitbekommen. Der Ablauf ist aber (grob) dass der Patient in die Narkose begleitet wird und dann eben operiert wird. Genau kann dir das wirklich nur der Arzt sagen, der den Eingriff durchführt
- Ich denke nicht das du dich danach besonders verhalten musst. Wenn du Schmerzen hast - mitteilen. Ansonsten einfach erholen
- Krankmeldung: Da kann dir auch nur der Arzt helfen - ich denke das variiert von Patient zu Patient
- SPort: Wieder - der Arzt.. (ich kann leider nur bei sehr wenig helfen :/)
- Möglich, aber genaueres wirst du nach der OP gesagt bekommen. Binden, die die Blutung auffangen haben Krankenhäuser provisorisch in jedem Zimmer liegen
- Ich denke wenn der Arzt eine Vollnarkose machen lässt hast das Gründe. Normalerweise wird gerne auf Vollnarkose verzichtet und die örtliche Betäubung vorgezogen. Aber wenn man bei dir direkt sagt 'ne, nur voll' dann wird das wohl besser sein
- Hm. Schmerzen.. es ist immerhin eine OP. Du wirst also wohl Schmerzen haben danach. Stark oder Schwach kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich würde es dann nach dem Aufwachen mitteilen. Schmerzmittel wirst du sicher bekommen.
- Da kann dir auch nur der Arzt helfen - ich denke aber mal, dass es gemacht werden muss, weil es sonst nicht besser wird.
- Tja.. ruf doch am besten im Krankenhaus an und frag, was bei sowas mitgebracht werden muss. Mir selbst fallen da nur Wechselklamotten ein.. aber wenn du OP-Sachen anbekommst brauchst du ja nicht einmal die.
- Das würde ich den Arzt fragen, der die OP macht. Ich als Laie kann dir nicht sagen ob es wiederkommt..  
Allerdings möchte ich noch etwas anmerken:
Du gehst ja früh's ins Krankenhaus. Ich denke dort wird dann eine Aufklärung gemacht werden. Der Narkosearzt muss ja deine Unterschrift bekommen, dass er dich narkotisieren darf. Da würde ich auch alle Fragen stellen, die du nicht beantwortet bekommen hast 
Alles Gute
(Und es ist schön zu hören, dass du endlich weißt woran es liegt  :Smiley:  Auch wenn die Behandlung dich unsicher macht)

----------


## Dr. Baumann

> Allerdings möchte ich noch etwas anmerken: Du gehst ja früh's ins Krankenhaus. Ich denke dort wird dann eine Aufklärung gemacht werden. Der Narkosearzt muss ja deine Unterschrift bekommen, dass er dich narkotisieren darf. Da würde ich auch alle Fragen stellen, die du nicht beantwortet bekommen hast

 Spricht prinzipiell nichts dagegen. Aber was den Eingriff selbst betrifft, ungenügend. Ein bisschen Zeit - vor allem wenn es sich um eine Elektiv-OP handelt - sollte schon sein. Eigentlich sind auch Aufklärungen von Seiten der Anästhesie mit wenigen Stunden Vorlaufzeit bei einer geplanten Operation zu wenig... 
Es gibt Vorgaben, an die es sich zu halten gilt. Ausnahme sind Eingriffe, die nicht geplant sind - sprich: notfallmäßige Eingriffe. 
Der Anästhesist kann keine Fragen zum Eingriff selbst beantworten. Besser gesagt: er darf es eigentlich nicht. Denn er weiß am allerwenigsten, was a) geplant ist und b) wie durchgeführt wird.

----------


## MichaelRRR

> Spricht prinzipiell nichts dagegen. Aber was den Eingriff selbst betrifft, ungenügend. Ein bisschen Zeit - vor allem wenn es sich um eine Elektiv-OP handelt - sollte schon sein.

 Ich wollte definitiv nicht gutheißen, dass diese Zeit nicht investiert wurde. Selbst als Laie finde ich es nicht gut, dass ein Patient praktisch keine Ahnung hat was passieren wird. Ich habe nur gedacht, dass es sie beruhigt das sie ja im Krankenhaus früh's noch Fragen stellen kann  :Smiley:  - ich wollte Miny nur ein wenig die Angst und die Ungewissheit mit dem Wissen nehmen, was ich so im Krankenhaus mitbekomme. Ich bin und bleibe natürlich ein Laie und dachte einfach es würde die Threadstellerin beruhigen, dass sie noch Krankenhauspersonal fragen kann.  :Smiley:

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
auch da schließe ich mich an. 
Ich wollte nur noch einmal unterstreichen, dass das nicht der Regelfall sein sollte.  
Grüße

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Dr. Baumann und MichaelRRR, 
ui, da habe ich aber ein Thema jetzt aufgegriffen. Bitte nicht wegen mir einen Streit anfangen. Jeder hat seine Meinung und das ist auch okey so. Jeder weiß, das man nicht alles glauben soll, was im Internet steht. Wenn man hier jemanden befragt, dann soll das keine Diagnose darstellen, verlangt auch keiner. Es ist lediglich eine kleine Stütze, um sich gegeneinander auszutauschen. Ihr habt beide Recht, jeder auf seiner Weise, also bitte nicht Streiten, okey :-)
Zu meinem Wohlbefinden: Weiß nicht, ob das was gutes heißen soll, denn ich hatte jetzt mal ganze zwei Tage keine Blutung mehr gehabt. Ach wäre das schön, wenn das problem sich von selbst lösen könnte.... :-(
Nebenbei habe ich heute zufällig auf meinem Leberfleck geschaut und ich ,,bilde mir ein``,das dieser einen Schatten um sich wirft, werde den mal weiter beobachten.
Um zum Thema Aufklärung noch mal zu kommen, bin ich beruhigt, das ihr das auch so seht. Denn ich hätte auch gesagt, das er entweder mir eine Broschüre in die Hand gedrückt hätte (die er nicht hat, habe schon nachgefragt) oder vielleicht noch mal einen Besprechungstermin mit mir vereinbart hätte. Denn für die mag es Routine sein, aber nicht für mich und ich würde mich gerne (klingt bestimmt blöd und lacht mich vielleicht jetzt aus) Emotional darauf vorbereiten können. Schließlich gibt es auch Risiken, wie z.B. das die Gebärmutter beschädigt werden könnte, dann kann ich keine Kinder kriegen, das diese Schleimhaut evtl. pathologisch untersucht werden müsste etc....
Mal blöd gesagt, schließlich ist es auch eine sensible Intime stelle und dazu kommt noch, das ich (zum Glück) bisher noch nie in´s Krankenhaus musste. Und wenn ich das erst kurz vor der OP erfahren würde, wäre ich sooo aufgeregt, das ich in dem Moment sowieso keine gute zuhörerin wäre.
Zur Krankmeldung: Meinte der FA das ich für diesen OP Tag eine bekäme und ich am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten gehen kann. Kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen. Habe im Internet gelesen(ich weiß, nicht alles glauben was drin steht, aber irgendwie muss man sich ja informieren), das es zu Blutungen nach der OP kommen kann und diese bis zu 2-3 Wochen andauern und man auch keine Tampons verwenden darf und man nicht schweres heben soll. Dann darf ich auf der Arbeit bestimmt alle halbe Stunde die Binde wechseln, na super. Dann möchte ich auch nicht, das mein Arbeitgeber erfährt, warum ich krank bin, geht ihn schließlich nichts an. Wenn er jedoch die Krankmeldung vom Frauenarzt sieht, dann kommen die Fragen, das weiß ich. Eine Krankmeldung vom Hausarzt geht bestimmt nicht, oder?
Ach, was rede ich euch da so voll, wieder langer Text, entschuldigung, aber mir geht so viel durch den Kopf gerade. Klar denken funktioniert da glaube ich nicht mehr :-)
Es wäre alles nicht gaaaanz so unangenehm, wenn ich das Vetrauen zu meinem FA hätte, der ist nun leider verloren gegangen, nach diesem Verhalten. Vielleicht ist es aber auch die angst und ich interpretiere da zu viel hinein. Einen anderen FA auf die schnelle aufzusuchen, zu dem man vertrauen hat, ist auch nicht einfach.
Wie Dr. Baumann schon gesagt hat, die Gynäkologische Abteilung im Krankenhaus, da operiert ja auch er. Ach man, lauter so sachen, die man nicht gebrauchen kann. So, eure Augen schmerzen bestimmt schon vor dem Bildschirm. Dann werde ich mal euch nicht länger aufhalten, bedanke mich noch mal für euer tolles entgegenkommen und ja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Weiß halt immer noch nicht, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Aber naja, bis dann, eure Miny
Schönen Abend noch euch beiden.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo,
wie geht eine Ausschabung der Gebärmutter vor sich?
Blute seid fünf Tagen nicht mehr (heute mit eingerechnet). Kann es sich von selbst gelöst haben, dieser Schleimpfropf? 
Gruß Miny

----------


## kaya

Ja, kann er... entspann Dich... 
Wenn Du Bedenken hast, geh nochmal zur Kontrolle zum Gyn., aber normalerweise müsste jetzt alles i.O. sein. 
LG...

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke Kaya, 
werde nächste Woche noch mal einen Termin ausmachen, danke.
Gruß Miny

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Kaya, 
leider ist nichts inordnung. Ich habe einen Polyp, der dann natürlich enfernt werden muss. :-( Die Aufklärung erfolgt einen Tag vor der OP mit dem Anästhesisten und meinem Frauenarzt. 
Gruß Miny

----------


## Anonymisiert

... nur, weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich meinen Arbeitgeber bzw. meinen Kollegen sagen soll. Die sind nämlich alle so neugierig  und werden nachbohren :-) Sage ich, das ist Frauensache, wird mir bestimmt noch unterstellt, das ich eine Abtreibung vornehmen lasse und so kommen Gerüchte auf! Ich arbeite als Tierverkäuferin, muss viel stehen und schwer hebeN. Mein Gyn. meinte, ich bräuchte nur für den OP Tag eine Krankmeldung und kann am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten gehen?! Im Internet steht, man sollte sich die ersten Tage schonen! Mein  Arbeitgeberm öchte dann schließlich auch wissen, wie lange ich ungefair ausfallen würde oder mit welchem langen ausfall er rechnen könnte. Schließlich muss er ja auch planen. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es keine norm und bekomme sicherlich keine Auskunft darüber, denn man kann es, denke ich mal, nicht genau sagen, oder?
Gruß Miny

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
schwer zu sagen. Das ist vollkommen unterschiedlich. Der eine sagt einen Tag, andere hingegen gehen in Richtung 3-4 Tage. Da müssen Sie sich überraschen lassen. 
Den Arbeitgeber geht es nichts an, was Sie haben. Sie sind einfach krank. Ob er sich damit zufrieden gibt oder nicht, das ist nicht Ihr Problem. Es existiert keine Verpflichtung gegenüber dem Arbeitgeber zu sagen, wieso und weshalb Sie nun eine Krankmeldung haben. Wie lange Sie ausfallen werden, wir der Arbeitgeber dann über die Krankmeldung erfahren. 
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Arbeitskollegen. Man muss ja nicht immer alles verraten.   
Viele Grüße

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann, 
da haben Sie schlichtweg einfach recht, es geht die genannten Personen nichts an. Aber Er wird sehen, das die Krankmeldung vom Gyn. kommt. Wissen Sie vielleicht, ob da eine Begründung drauf steht ?
Grüße Miny

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
ich kann Sie beruhigen. Der ICD10-Code ist auf dem für den Arbeitgeber bestimmten Abschnitt nicht
sichtbar. Nur auf dem Abschnitt für die Krankenkasse ist dieser abgedruckt. Er wird also über diesen
Bogen nicht erfahren, was Sie haben. 
Das auf der Krankmeldung der Stempel des Gynäkologen vorzufinden ist, muss nicht automatisch 
auf etwas schließen. Sie könnten genauso gut auch eine Krankmeldung von einem Urologen, Chirurgen
oder Internisten haben. Daraus kann man nicht schließen, was genau war. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke schön, Herr Dr. Baumann, 
Gruß Miny

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Kein Problem.

----------

